# Oops



## Luminosity (Jan 2, 2005)

Photo of my two nephews playin in the pool on Xmas Day


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 2, 2005)

hmm what happened?


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 2, 2005)

The camera was givin me problems and not winding the film properly , after each shot. 
So I'm guessing theres about 3 or so different exposures on this one


----------

